# Pics of assorted fish



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Altum










Plecos


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Altum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your plecos, Joseph !!!!

Thanks for sharing !!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Zebs! And what a cave stack. You should go for a pleco condo like Davej made! Sorry for posting in all your threads, but I love all your fish. I'll have to invite myself over to check them out in person some time.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice Zebs! And what a cave stack. You should go for a pleco condo like Davej made! Sorry for posting in all your threads, but I love all your fish. I'll have to invite myself over to check them out in person some time.


Come on by anytime. You can do what N/A does and play spot the knifefish


----------

